# Pheasant release



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know when they are releasing the pheasants in Duchesne County this week?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is an interactive map on their home page....
-I know that the 16,000 pheasants to be released is a lie!!!! I talked with a guy yesterday that is involved with releasing the pheasants & he said they are getting no where near the number of pheasants that they are contracted too by the vendor.
He specifically stated that he was supposed to have released 200 birds at a specific location & due to lack of birds by the vendor he has only released 30!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the website for the interactive map? I can't seem to find it


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the map:
https://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=07c9d28f337042d1a86565dfae1f0799


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> -I know that the 16,000 pheasants to be released is a lie!!!! I talked with a guy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree it's a lie, since only around 10,000 are being realeased.:-?

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-...0-000-pheasants-will-be-released-in-utah.html


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

bamacpl said:


> There is an interactive map on their home page....
> -I know that the 16,000 pheasants to be released is a lie!!!! I talked with a guy yesterday that is involved with releasing the pheasants & he said they are getting no where near the number of pheasants that they are contracted too by the vendor.
> He specifically stated that he was supposed to have released 200 birds at a specific location & due to lack of birds by the vendor he has only released 30!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That honestly doesn't surprise me much. And to make matters worse, the DWR said it was only 10,000 birds released. Like you say, even if all those birds that were promised were actually released, you split that up into all the areas they said they were releasing them in, and it paints a pretty abysmal picture. If it was more like 100,000 birds I would be a little more excited... but that's not going to happen. My old man and I were fortunate to take a small rooster opening day however.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would agree it's a lie, since only around 10,000 are being realeased.:-?
> 
> Oops....my mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the state releasing birds is awesome!! It's sad that the vendor isn't fulfilling their commitment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

TO the OP, They wont tell anyone when they release birds. If so, it will be a ZOO like the opening morning. 

To the release of the birds:

I like it, for the sense of I get to try and go hunt the elusive rooster. One of my favorite hunts, .......BUT....... after this year on the opener, I dont know that I will do that again. IT WAS A DISASTER and DANGEROUS!!!! We were to our spot plenty early, infact, we were the 1st people there. We had 14 people in our group, but many of them were little kids excited for the hunt. By 7 am, 9 million people lined the field we were hunting and 9 million more were still driving around. And this is no lie, there were trucks parked bumper to bumper around the area we were hunting. Scary thought!!! We waked out to our spot at 7 because of all the people and waited until 7:34 shooting time. At 7:20, we had the 1st couple walk right past us. I politley told them we were hunting this area and he told me to F off, with lots of other polite words mixed in. I had my 12 year old and 10 year old, there were 4 other youth too. After the 6-7 adults in our group came over, he realized he was not as BAD A as he thought. Then the next group came and was polite, and the next group came also and was polite, then the hint started and people jsut mixed in our group and were claiming birds as they were shot, and using our dogs to help them. I HAVE ALOT MORE to say about this but wont.

Long story, we had fun, but there needs to be some lines drawn. What? I dont know. I do think a season limit of 4 or 6 might be a good idea. Maybe drawing permits to hunt certain areas for the 1st 3 days, like a $5 fee per tag or something. But it was not pretty where we were hunting.

I would like to see a way to improve the habitat and somehow get a huntable wild population. 

I guess next year I am going to SD to hunt.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I found an old license of mine from back in the 80's, does anyone remember the $5 habitat stamp ? Where the money went to the state General fund!! I for one would be happy to pay for it if they brought something like that back, as long as they could guarantee that 100% would be used for upland, and not just **** Chucker ! (I like Chucker hunting but it seems thats the main thing they push, and yes I realize they do better in the wild blah blah blah)


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

robiland said:


> TO the OP, They wont tell anyone when they release birds. If so, it will be a ZOO like the opening morning.
> 
> To the release of the birds:
> 
> ...


Which WMA did you try on the opener? My brother and I drove to one further away in hopes that there would be less people. Even that one had a pretty good amount of people on it though.


----------

